# internet advertizing



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i was looking at advertizing on the local internet sites and was intristed in how many of you have tried this and if it works


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Karl, I don't have a web site so can't answer to that. But I was wondering how many others had the same kind of experience I did. I put my email address on all advertising and signs. We switched ISP but kept the old one, too, just because of my email address. So for six months we had two ISPs. Didn't get one email response all winter. Anybody else not get any response to email or web addresses?


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I have a website www.bargersigns.com and I do get some traffic from this.

I have the web address on my trucks and business cards.

Bruce


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Karl, it my have something to do with the email address itself. 
Just like the name of a website, it should be something easy to remember. And be something meaningfull.

[email protected] or [email protected] will not get as much response as [email protected] or [email protected]

It is just an email address, but it does convey an image of your company.

The same goes for websites. I've seen many sites that are everthing but professional looking.

BTW frosties.com would give a more professional image than hometown.aol.com/kk6876

You are probably the only person that could remember that web address longer than a few minutes.


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

We get the odd request for a quote from our website. Quite a few for residential, and we don't do residential. It is on all the trucks and stationary. I am not sure how much business it develops but people seem to comment on it. I do agree that the name or address is extremeley important. Ours is
www.snow-ice.net

Pat


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Pat - I clicked on your link and it didn't work, I'll try it later. Have already seen it as I we talked about the written content on your site and my brochure I was working on. I like your site a lot. Hope all is going well. 

Doug


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We had a few year round accounts look at our site but mostly summer work.
Brian
www.ideallandscaping.com


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I think Brian (landscaper3) summed it up best in an older post. 

Here is what he said concerning websites. 

---------------------------
This will show them we have insurance, we have pictures, tell a little about our business and our employees. This will help the potential customers feel they know us or at least can see what we do. And most of all separate us from Joe Blow company! 

Face it its not the 80's not the 90's we are in the computer age and need to use it. 

Do you do your taxes by hand? or use software like Quick Books. Do you hand write estimates and proposals or use programs like Clip or Lawn Monkey. In todays market computers are at 99% of all businesses including the ones you put bids on so they get 6 proposal all look great but one has a nice web site with PICTURES showing work performed BAM!!!!!!! the maintenance supervisor views it and now puts you ahead on the list. 

Yes its just this simple in todays market, with all the scam artist out there and people who do shaddy work this can ONLY!!!! help you grow in todays market.


__________________
Brian C. 
Ideal Landscaping 


----------------------------

I couldn't have said it better (so I used Brian's words  )


----------

